

Show HN: Traverse, visually intuitive web commenting/discussion - dookiemcbride
http://74.207.237.99/

======
dookiemcbride
This started as my app as a student at StarterLeague
([http://www.starterleague.com/](http://www.starterleague.com/)) last year.
Just looking for feedback. As I'm a newbie programmer (less than a year),
please be gentle. Thank you. Harold Harper (harold@harperandrogers.com).

------
dookiemcbride
BTW, this was built on Rails with some help from d3js.org.

